# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Please help me now!!!! *stamp foot*

## Debbiedle

Pleeeeuuz will someone help a stupid old woman ........

I have a piccie I want to put in a reply to a thread, it is on my PC, how do I do this?  I will be forever grateful, but no less demanding!  Thanks!

----------


## stephanfx

This is how?

Go to the advanced method of posting a reply.
Click on the paper clip to add an attachment.
Go to the image, making sure it does not exceed forum limits.
Upload image!

----------


## Dave A

When you post a reply (the full reply option) - scroll down and there's a *manage attahments* button.

EDIT: thanks Stephan - nice detailed answer.

----------


## Debbiedle

Thank you!!!!!  Now I am just old, no longer stupid!!! :Kissing2:

----------


## stephanfx

My pleasure, at least I could have been able to help!

PS: There is no such thing as a stupid person, only an uneducated one  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

Just a note on file sizes - the upload program does try to crunch down recognised image types - so if you've got a "bigger than limit" image - you can still give it a try. It might still load it.

----------


## Debbiedle

Hi Stephan please make and exception for me on the STOOPID thing....I have been known even to surprise myself with my own levels therof...........

I saw that Dave, I thought that it was because I was flaunting my BULLS support on your Sharks forum.........

 :Smile:

----------


## stephanfx

No exception needed, you are a bulls supporter, nuff said  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

Nah luv. This is a true equality site. You'll note that all those images got crunched to the same size - regardless of colour or species. 

Actually, what you see in the thread are thumbnails - if you click on them you get the picture at about the size of the uploaded version.

EDIT: Note to self - Must type faster...

----------

